# wanted: imperial guard legs!!



## vraksianrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

i am building a heretics and rengades army at the minute and i am in need of legs! sadly the forgeworld kits only come as torso's so i am hoping to track down more legs preferably cheaply! if anyone can help please let me know


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll check whats left of my cadians in the basement tand by for updates.


----------



## vraksianrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks very much,


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry mate, SOL. I have no spares... infact I'm missing three guardsman and a sgt...


----------

